# How soon can I add shrimp?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi Katie, generally you can add shrimp to planted tanks right away. They don't add much in terms of bioload (if you are concerned about the cycling thing).

However, you mention a "lone Betta". Will you remove that one before adding the shrimp? Otherwise they will be a welcome enrichment of the menu. (I am assuming you are talking about Cherry shrimp and such).

If you are really concerned about the babies, a coarse sponge (like the aquaclear ones sold at pet stores) will act as a shrimp saver. However, if you don't add one they might just live happily in the filter, and during cleanings you can "rescue" them.


----------



## Kelizabeth (Nov 28, 2010)

I had no idea that bettas would try to tackle some shrimp as food! I will deffinetly be moving him to a different tank then. As long as my filter doesn't chew the shrimp up I have no problem with rescuing then every once in a while. Thank you for your input!


----------



## DBH (Apr 18, 2011)

i would suggest getting a pre-filter sponge though, its a bit of a pain breaking up the shrimp party under the filter media every morning


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

You could probably add some now. You don't need much to start with if you get a species that can complete its life cycle in freshwater especially if there is no free swimming planktonic stage. Maybe like 10 is good enough. They'll breed until they reach their maximum population density. I've had hundreds upon hundreds in my 20 gallon tank. Good starter shrimp are any in the Neocaridina genus (cherries, yellows, blue pearls, snowballs, etc).


----------



## Chaoslord (Feb 12, 2011)

When I added shrimps with my beta he harassed them for a couple of days. It has been over 8 months. He doesn't even acknowledge them anymore. If anything they pester him.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

Same way with my dwarf puffers. They harassed the shrimps at the start, and now the shrimp harass them. 

As for when to add shrimp, 3 weeks into a cycle should be fine. Are you testing your ammonia and nitrite? If the ammonia has already subsided, and your nitrite is spiking (which may be just about where you are at 3 weeks), most shrimp will do fine. Even CRS can handle a new tank cycle, but I wouldn't recommend spending a bunch of money on them just to test the theory.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

My betta totally ignores the shrimp in his tank. They've got so brave they keep trying to groom him (this he does not care for, LOL!).


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I guess there are some Bettas that do and some that don't. Others might initially chase after shrimp and then give up, and yet others initially be peaceful and later develop an appetite.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...ssion/133685-keeping-betta-cherry-shrimp.html

Good to know...

And like I said, in planted tanks, you can forget most of the cycling stuff and just add your bioload gradually to not overwhelm the plants.


----------



## Kelizabeth (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you all for the input! I will be buying some shrimp soon then 
I will see how my Betta does when I introduce them but I have a tank he can go into so better safe than sorry!

-Katie


----------

